# Oat milk frothing with Sage Barista touch



## mahtabnejad (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I have recently bought a sage barista touch machine, however I still haven’t gotten grips with the frothing. I use oat milk barista edition, but was wondering if anyone had any idea of the settings to use for automatic frothing (temperature and froth level settings) or if you think manual frothing is the way to go. 

The brand of oat milk I use is: Minor Figures Barista Organic Oat Milk.

Thanks in advance.


----------

